# Engine will not shut off



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

HI

2.5 TD engine not sure of exact letters or numbers but it is a 8140.47
85KW 116PS in a Hymer 10/1997 but I think engine manufacture could be 1996. I have been on the fiat Eper database for my vehicle and it shows a Bosch pump 0460414128/ iveco 99463927 replaced by 99483928
Fuel shut solenoid has 119 01 stamped on it this is attached to end of pump.

As title suggests had an issue the other day. Started and stopped the engine in very quick succession probably about 8 or 9 times. Turned ignition off engine carried on running for about 2 minutes then stopped.
Took a few attempts to restart but switched off ok. Tried a few more times and managed to replicate run on again for 2~3 minutes.

There was a post on here a few weeks ago with similar problems but he is still looking for the answer.

It would seem to all point to the fuel stop, solenoid but I cannot seem to locate the said beast to buy one.

I have contacted Fiat spares dept who were unable to find it on there database. I could not either when I looked at the Eper site. The little Bug$er may be in there but I cant find it.

I have asked on the fiat forum and If I find out anything I will post here.

It seems a case of putting a new bit on and hopefully no issues. It has not done it again since but I am away for 6 weeks from beginning of September and would like to be able to switch the ignition off at will.

I have been all over the internet with the numbers that I have found but cannot match anything.

I know the forum is playing up re pictures and have taken a couple of very low resolution shots which might attach, but NO of course not.

Any ideas? It is not a JTD common rail

Attached is a link to a picture of the pump. On the far right with the brass nut is the solenoid

http://allegro.pl/ducato-2-5-tdi-94-02-pompa-wtryskowa-0460414128-i4516159828.html

Ian


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Had this problem when we first bought our Hymer. The fuel shut off solenoid would intermittantly rattle on and off while driving along. First thought it was something to do with Cobra immobilser but it wasn't. Then occasionally the engine wouldn't turn off- like overunning. It was scary stalling the engine to stop it. 
Both problems disappeared when I cleaned the battery earth strap connection to the chassis and the gearbox earth strap to the engine. 
It's a bad earth.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Kimbo its worth a punt to do that.

It has only happened twice on one day and have had no issues like you had , so I am asking myself for the sake of £50 or so it is probably worth replacing if I can find one that is.

We are doing a 5~6K tour and would rather be sure that it would not crop up.

Ian


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

This is interesting... As you know I posted about this a week or so ago and haven't had time to following it up.

But just looking on my engine, the fuel pump is at the front and the brass solenoid does not have anything connected to the spade connector, but there is a female spade connector sitting next to it dangling in the breeze.

Its been like this for some time as I noticed it months ago but didn't think anything of it and didn't realise this was the pump and was in fact before the first occurrence of the engine not switching off.

Has it been deliberately removed by the previous owner for some reason?

What will happen if I try to reconnect? Dare I reconnect it!

Steve


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Stevegos

Have got a thread running on fiat forum,

A little while ago someone said that that bit was the cold start

I have no idea!!!

It could be for all I know but I replaced my Flame glow plug mounted on inlet manifold and an electro-valve adjacent recently, which Ithought was the cold start.

These people could be very clever or idiots but talking to some of them is like wading through treacle.

Ian


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Well a more detailed post from Fiat forum

And it would appear that the solenoid is located under the immobiliser on the pump which is the black unit. Tamper proof unless you know what to do in effect.

They have suggested unplugging the ignition wiring plug when its running on to rule out a simple ignition switch fault which is a good idea.

Kimbo the chap has confirmed that the thing with the single grey wire is part of the cold start. It advances the ignition timing up to 5 degrees to help burn the diesel in cold weather. 

Will now take it out on a longish run and see what happens. I have spoken to a friend who says that he would be prepared to fix it but thinks that I may have exacerbated problem by all the starting and stopping and it may be ok.

Time will tell

Ian


----------

